
Why-nuclear-is-inherently-safe - cowl
https://www.forbes.com/sites/michaelshellenberger/2019/03/11/it-sounds-crazy-but-fukushima-chernobyl-and-three-mile-island-show-why-nuclear-is-inherently-safe/#2a5135f31688
======
cowl
||“Every scientist and radiation expert in the world who comes here says the
same thing,” he said. “We know we don’t need to reduce radiation levels for
public health. We’re doing it because the people want us to.”

And that is the biggest problem we have today. Our "Leaders" do not lead but
just play the part.

